# Nechali jeden druhého být



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
mluví se o muži s ženou, kteří se rozešli. 
Nosila jsem jim knihy. Jak spolu dobře vycházet. Ale pak stejně nechali jeden druhýho bejt. 
Co to přesně znamená?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Vypravěčka jim nosila knihy, které radí, jak mít harmonický vztah a jak si udržet manželství. Ale nepomohlo to, protože se stejně rozešli.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju. Tak -nechat jeden druhého být- je to prostě jiný vyraz pro -rozejit se-?


----------



## Jana337

Primární význam výrazu "nechat někoho být" je podle mého názoru "nechat někoho na pokoji" (přestat otravovat).
Ve smyslu "rozejít se" se to používá spíše bez "být" (např. "prožívá velkou krizi, protože ho nechala holka, kterou opravdu miloval"), ale to by tady v množném čísle nešlo.


----------



## tlumic

Ahoj, je to tak, jak říká Jana, ale:
"nechali jeden druhého bejt" mi tady zní víc jako "přestali se o sebe zajímat"
(a nebo "rozešli se").

"Nechali se" znamená "přestali se prát/hádat/otravovat".

Pro rozchod se používá běžně "nechal(a) ji/ho", "opustil(a) ji/ho", "rozešel se s ní", "rozešli se".

tc


----------

